# Painful orgasms



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Men here is the scenario. Have you ever continued fvcking even after orgasm?
I just wonder what it would feel like if your wife was riding you even after you orgasmed. Would it be painful?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Most men need a break of some length before they can get hard again.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Not painful generally can be a little sensitive.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not a guy, but my SO has kept going on occasion. He's never said anything about it being painful, just more sensitive. It doesn't stay hard for very long after an orgasm, though.


----------



## honeysuckle (Feb 23, 2014)

jdd said:


> Most men need a break of some length before they can get hard again.


Viagra keeps Mr honeysuckle constantly hard for anything up to 2 hours :smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mr. Pink can stay hard after he ejaculates for a while. I keep going and sometimes I can squeeze out another O for me, which is quite accommodating of him.  he does not get overly sensitive or this probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

I can sometimes keep it up after an orgasm and keep it going after the sensitivity dissipates a bit. Never had a painful orgasm though. I'd get swore at the end of a marathon session though.


And welcome back Anon Pink.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Men here is the scenario. Have you ever continued fvcking even after orgasm?
> I just wonder what it would feel like if your wife was riding you even after you orgasmed. Would it be painful?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Happens all the time here...and no it's not painful, but quite sensitive. One caveat, though. If it's my wife driving the boat on top and she gets too carried away when I'm turning a bit toward the flaccid, if she goes up too far, then when she goes back down, it can fold the penis in half...and that pretty much hurts...

This is when I either grab her hips and manipulate her like a marionette, or I flip her over so I can control...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My situation is different, I stat hard for 3 to 4 hours whether I orgasm or not,,still nice


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Mr. Pink can stay hard after he ejaculates for a while. I keep going and sometimes I can squeeze out another O for me, which is quite accommodating of him.  he does not get overly sensitive or this probably wouldn't work.


Yea AP is back. Missed you girl. I keep going after my O. I can finish her off before I'm completely flaccid. TMI I know.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I can keep going, doesn't hurt. During oral, if she keeps going after I've orgasmed I get really sensitive and need her to stop.

Sometimes sore the next morning but not painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thound said:


> Yea AP is back. Missed you girl. I keep going after my O. I can finish her off before I'm completely flaccid. TMI I know.


Thanks Thound, I missed you too! 

Not TMI, that's what SIM is for.



PhillyGuy13 said:


> I can keep going, doesn't hurt. During oral, if she keeps going after I've orgasmed I get really sensitive and need her to stop.
> 
> Sometimes sore the next morning but not painful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Too sensitive from oral but not from PIV? That's very interesting. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Thanks Thound, I missed you too!
> 
> Not TMI, that's what SIM is for.
> 
> ...


As I recall I was the same way. But alas that was many years ago.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

PIV = not painful or too sensitive.
oral = too sensitive. not exactly painful, but sensitive, ticklish.

With PIV I can keep going for a bit, and like I said it's not too sensitive, but at that point my "interest" goes down temporarily and so I will fairly quickly loose my erection. With oral, if I can keep composed through the sensitive period I can stay hard and sometimes finish again.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> PIV = not painful or too sensitive.
> oral = too sensitive. not exactly painful, but sensitive, ticklish.
> 
> With PIV I can keep going for a bit, and like I said it's not too sensitive, but at that point my "interest" goes down temporarily and so I will fairly quickly loose my erection. With oral, if I can keep composed through the sensitive period I can stay hard and sometimes finish again.


Okay so this seems to not be unique. I want to know why? What's different in terms of friction or sensation?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe a little TMI but it's the tip of the urethra that is so sensitive (at least it feels that way to me) and PIV is more stimulating to the shaft and not so much the tip. A playful tongue hit's the spot too easily. Also, with PIV I'm more in control so I can back off the stimulation if it's too much. With oral, she's more in control. Ever try to tickle yourself? Doesn't work as well as someone else tickling you.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Maybe a little TMI but it's the tip of the urethra that is so sensitive (at least it feels that way to me) and PIV is more stimulating to the shaft and not so much the tip. A playful tongue hit's the spot too easily. Also, with PIV I'm more in control so I can back off the stimulation if it's too much. With oral, she's more in control. Ever try to tickle yourself? Doesn't work as well as someone else tickling you.


Okay, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Thanks Thound, I missed you too!
> 
> Not TMI, that's what SIM is for.
> 
> ...


No idea lol. Always been that way. If she is licking me afterwards it's just ultra sensitive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> No idea lol. Always been that way. If she is licking me afterwards it's just ultra sensitive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you identify with what Working On Me suggested above?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes I just saw his post too. 100% dead on. 

Not painful--- more it's just really sensitive. Ticklish is a good word. No issues until after I... finish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Okay so this seems to not be unique. I want to know why? What's different in terms of friction or sensation?


TMI warning...
I can handle it and keep going with PIV. My head is whats really sensitive after an orgasm for a bit, she knows this and likes to keep sucking. Feels good but way too intense. If she wants more stroking me with a few licks and some dirty talk is enough to usually keep me up.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

jdd said:


> Most men need a break of some length before they can get hard again.



I recall reading the Masters and Johnson biography - beyond funny btw - and they had coined a very scientific term for the time interval...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

john117 said:


> I recall reading the Masters and Johnson biography - beyond funny btw - and they had coined a very scientific term for the time interval...


Refractory period. Part of the resolution phase.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Right! Thanks!!

(Resolution :rofl

Btw, I wanted to put a plug for the book. I was stunned to read how the work of Masters and Johnson happened, how they got away with it, and so on. I spent my grad school years doing research that often involved subjects (people) and the stuff we had to do to clear it with the university bigwigs... Yikes. 

Read the book if you have the chance.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok ok ! All this BJ talk is starting to piss me off!
issed:


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

......interesting topic ...one I had hoped would be discussed for quite some time. ;-)

.....for some reason ...I suppose a good one at that ....I can stay hard after my orgasm ....for a really long time. Of course ....this upset my wife to no end the first few yrs of our marriage. She thought that if I was "satisfied" after sex ...I should have been limp afterwards ...for lack of a better term. So, of course she was getting a complex .....thinking she wasn't satisfying me. 

.....so I wouldn't equate the sensation as 'pain' afterwards ....more like 'happy-sensitive', and I can sidestep that if I need to 'keep going' to satisfy her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Refuse to be played said:


> TMI warning...
> I can handle it and keep going with PIV. My head is whats really sensitive after an orgasm for a bit, she knows this and likes to keep sucking. Feels good but way too intense. If she wants more stroking me with a few licks and some dirty talk is enough to usually keep me up.



What a guy! Damn, if only dirty talk and a slippery tongue was all it took for Mr. Pink... Necessity is the mother of invention...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hurtin_Still said:


> ......interesting topic ...one I had hoped would be discussed for quite some time. ;-)
> 
> .....for some reason ...I suppose a good one at that ....I can stay hard after my orgasm ....for a really long time. Of course ....this upset my wife to no end the first few yrs of our marriage. She thought that if I was "satisfied" after sex ...I should have been limp afterwards ...for lack of a better term. So, of course she was getting a complex .....thinking she wasn't satisfying me.
> 
> .....so I wouldn't equate the sensation as 'pain' afterwards ....more like 'happy-sensitive', and I can sidestep that if I need to 'keep going' to satisfy her.



Oh poor dear. I probably would have felt just as insecure wondering what I did wrong and why he wasn't satisfied. It's a shame other women didn't reach out to her and tell her what a bonus that is!

Honestly, we send our kids into marriage so unprepared!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I need Mrs. Gray to sit still for about 30 seconds. It's not painful at all, it just is very unpleasant / weird to keep moving. It is almost like it is an irresistible urge to not let there be motion I can't stop from feeling. It's the top head that doesn't like stimulation. 

If it's been a few days then I will have longer / more powerful orgasms and then I don't stay hard after. If it's been a day or so, then I can stay hard after as long as I need. No loss of stiffness at all. I've lengthened out to about 30 minutes before I can orgasm again in the last couple of years. It used to be in the 10 minute range for about 20 years.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> What a guy! Damn, if only dirty talk and a slippery tongue was all it took for Mr. Pink... Necessity is the mother of invention...


Yeah it feels pretty great. She's gotten really good at it and opened up so much over the years, plus I'm a real sucker for dirty talk. Sometimes she is curious to see how many times she could make me pop in one sitting. She gets bratty when I eventually stop her.

I just consider myself lucky, nothing to brag about yet...I'll only be turning 28 in a month. If I can still do it in 15-20 years then I'll make some noise about it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I need Mrs. Gray to sit still for about 30 seconds. It's not painful at all, it just is very unpleasant / weird to keep moving. It is almost like it is an irresistible urge to not let there be motion I can't stop from feeling. It's the top head that doesn't like stimulation.
> 
> If it's been a few days then I will have longer / more powerful orgasms and then I don't stay hard after. If it's been a day or so, then I can stay hard after as long as I need. No loss of stiffness at all. I've lengthened out to about 30 minutes before I can orgasm again in the last couple of years. It used to be in the 10 minute range for about 20 years.


Well dang Larry that's pretty impressive!

I wonder why there aren't more women ogling up this thread?:smthumbup:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

If I suck him off after sex then he is done for a while ..for me though, he will continue till i cum. It is only painful if one of us does not 
orgasm for a few days.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I am extremely sensitive for acouple of minutes after orgasm....in my younger years I could recharge and reload after about 10 minutes....now its about 10 hours!!!!

Oh...those were the days.....with a woman who like sex and liked getting it from ME!


----------

